# Childcare for full time working mum



## Mabdo1 (Oct 1, 2016)

We are arriving in Adelaide on a 489 visa and I need to prove my employability for 12 months full time. My question is how do people manage childcare when both parents are working full time? I've got 2 kids, boy 13 and girl 5. What happens when they are off school and parents are at work? Do schools cater for this with after-school care? Or are there any other options?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Many people complain about the cost of childcare as it can take almost the full net wage of the second earner to pay for it in some places.

You need to check your local area for the different options locally.


----------

